# Light bars w/ lots of sweep?



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm looking for bars with lots of sweep, 11* or more, and don't weigh a ton (many seem to be super wide and heavy duty).

I see Salsa offers their Pro Moto flat carbon bar in 17*.

Are there other readily available options?

Edit - ah, crap - I'm talking about XC bars - meant for this to go in MTBR. But, if you have suggestions, I'll gladly take them.


----------

